# Turbo on a 2008 Jetta 2.5



## MKVBOSTON (Jul 8, 2008)

I found this website http://www.ststurbo.com, and they said that they can make a custom universal turbo for a 08 jetta 2.5 model. Has anybody heard of this. Please post whatever you think on this matter. Thanks! MKVDUBBIN FO LIFE!


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

this just runs it off the exhaust by the tips. and then you have to run oil lines from the engine all the way to the back, both feed and return lines. and then you need to run intake piping to the throttle body, definitely not worth it in my opinion, way too much turbo lag


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVBOSTON* »_I found this website http://www.ststurbo.com, and they said that they can make a custom universal turbo for a 08 jetta 2.5 model. Has anybody heard of this. Please post whatever you think on this matter. Thanks! MKVDUBBIN FO LIFE!









http://www.C2motorsports.net makes several bolt on turbo kits that include the software.priced from around $3999 and up

_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_definitely not worth it in my opinion, way too much turbo lag

obviously you haven't taken a ride in a 2.5L with the C2 turbo kit. there is "NOT" any appreciable turbo lag as you put it. a properly sized system has virtually no lag to speak of.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_obviously you haven't taken a ride in a 2.5L with the C2 turbo kit. there is "NOT" any appreciable turbo lag as you put it. a properly sized system has virtually no lag to speak of.

he was talking about the sts rear mount turbo setup


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_he was talking about the sts rear mount turbo setup

I stand corrected...


----------



## MKVBOSTON (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (darkk)*

Guys, thank you so much for your input, i actually did know of the C2 Turbo put i was thinking it is a little pricey. But after finding out some info on the STS turbo definetly not worth the time, money, and the lag. I will have to buy the C2 in a year or two, i am in a process of building my house. Thanks!!


----------



## MkVForTheWin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: (MKVBOSTON)*

i wonder why people have the inability to see scams....


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

sts turbo isnt a scam.....


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

sts turbo is for firebirds


----------

